# Soundmagic E10 vs E30 vs PL30+C vs CX275



## Hrishi (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi Folks,

I was using a pair of Sony XB90 IEM for past 6-7 years, and it served me very well, until today morning when one of it;s earpieces died all of sudden.

I am looking for a new pair of IEMs, albeit a bit cheaper than my previous set but should have the following , in order of priority :
->Clear and Non-Muddy sound, a bit biased on either side would work but shouldn't be muddy at all.
->Comfortable for long usage, including falling asleep while wearing them...
->Build Quality should be sturdy, since they will have to take some beating...
->Cable management should be there so that I can get a good fit, avoid micro phonics and swaying cables.
->Easy to drive, and compatible with PC.

Budget : ~2k INR at max.

Selected models :
1. Sound magic E10
2. Sound magic E30
3. Sound magic PL30+C
4. Senheiser CX275 ( I am not sure about it's sound signature...I have heard CX180 and they sound muddy af ).
5. Sony XB30
6. Signature Acoustics C-12

I also have a pair of KAZ ATE and I don't like their sound signature, they are too muddy and bloated for my taste, also lacks cable management.
I have ATH-M50x and I love their sound signature but I don't use they much due to their high clamping force and I usually avoid headphones unless it's winter (sweat, heat..etc) .

Looking for suggestions.


Thanks


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 22, 2017)

CX275 is slightly clearer than KZ Ate and not worth the premium.
E10 is a definite upgrade, it is clearer than ATE but its not bass heavy like XB90, if you liked bass you may not like this one.
I have no idea about the rest as ive never used them.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 22, 2017)

Also, E10C's plastic sheath looks low quality but it protects well, and the button quality, although is a 3 button isnt that great, hard to press the side buttons. Other than that, I like the clarity
U can also look into Sennheisser CX 3.0.

RHA - MA350

These are also something to look into


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks for your input. I was planning to cross CX275 off my list anyways, since I never liked CX180 ever.. But it was the CX series's reputation for being the epitome of comfort, which lured me in. 
Coming to XB90, it was being sold as bass heavy IEM but TBH, I never felt them bass heavy... They were just punchy and accurate with bass. I don't like too much bass anyways, I don't mind a bit of bass here and there as long as it doesn't mess up with highs and mids or sounds muffled.

I have heard good things about all the 3 SM IEMs, but E10 was really popular in the masses. I would love to own a pair but it's the wearing design of E30 which impresses me. I prefer an over the earlobe wearing design as they cancel out microphonics, fit firmly and give good isolation. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyh3ck (Aug 22, 2017)

Tekfusion earphone, very very premium and its indian


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 23, 2017)

I have a pair of Tekfusion Twinwoofers lying around , partially damaged.
They were vfm, but were hyped too much. I am not in mood to buy them again. TBH, the were my first pair of IEMs above 1000rs INR.


Skyh3ck said:


> Tekfusion earphone, very very premium and its indian


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 23, 2017)

Thank you all for your Inputs. 

I finally ordered RHA MA-350 this morning, you could say I went a little impulsive for it (buying a pair within less than 24hr of loosing old one ). However, I did look up some reviews and user feedback about it - and it seemed to hit all the requirements.
The rest of IEMs somehow had a pitfall in one way or the other. E30 seemed very un-appealing in aesthetics, and E10 was over-bassy with flimsy cables and lots of micro-phonics due to design. Not that they are bad, but just a bit short on my reqs.

It cost me ~2000 INR for a purchase from headphoneszone India, ~(+200rs extra) for a pair of comply foam isolation tips.

RHA - MA350

@Nerevarine thanks babe for your recommendation. If this tuns out fine as marketed, I owe you a good recommendation . I would have totally missed out on this otherwise, if not recommend


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 27, 2017)

Pictures of RHA MA350. 
Initial impressions : Very light weight, and feels like it's very well built. The materials used have midrange- premium finish, and the ear tips are modest. 

Comes with a good drawstring carrying pouch, which is good in this budget, but it will get dirty a lot because it's all mesh. 

Comfort : Pretty easy to take on and off, and can be worn over the earlobes as well as directly. Hassle free usage, and to avoid micro phonics the attachment clip works well. 
Long hour usage was comfortable, and the design is good enough to fall asleep with on a pillow. 

Sound : While there is a good emphasis on deep-bass and punchy lows(bass), this doesn't hamper the output of other frequencies. To me, vocals and highs were as good the lows, more like everything felt balanced but with just a tad bit of emphasized punchy bass. Audio Stage is neither too big, nor too small. 
The earpieces are very responsive to EQ tuning and therefore has lots of potential. 

In a nutshell, these earphones do a great job and so does RHA by providing a stunning 3yrs of warranty on their IEMs. I love them for this, mostly because a majority of IEMs fall apart, either one side or the other within a short span of time.... So warranty is a big benefit. 

I would rate them 9/10. 
I honestly couldn't find any cons about this IEM in this budget.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170826/b34079c515b1875bdd692e32395b1322.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170826/b29d1f003a43b0155d42c0afa862677c.jpg*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170826/dad4e436fecbaa7ece20f1fc7c9ed808.jpg

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 9, 2017)

I too was interested in RHA-MA350 but sadly it doesn't have a mic. So after googling a bit I found out RHA-MA390 comes with mic but it is the next model of MA350 and is also new in the market. So there are no reviews. What do you people say about it?


----------



## TigerKing (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey OP, how is your headphone, rha ma350? everything sounds good?


----------

